# Billing code 82962 in office



## tjcambron3494@yahoo.com

Good Morning,

I am trying to get some clairification on code 82962. I know that per the CPT book this code is specifically for home use, but can this be used for in office sticks? Does it depend on the equipment used etc. ?

I have a clinic using this code and I won't to be sure they are coding correctly. 

Thanks in advance for the help,

 Theresa


----------



## erjones147

You can get it paid as long as it isn't done with an A1c at the same visit. I'm also 99% certain that it will not be paid for screening purposes on patients suspected of diabetes.

Also, remember NOT to append QW


----------



## tmflannery

tcambron@hhcs.org said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I am trying to get some clairification on code 82962. I know that per the CPT book this code is specifically for home use, but can this be used for in office sticks? Does it depend on the equipment used etc. ?
> 
> I have a clinic using this code and I won't to be sure they are coding correctly.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help,
> 
> Theresa



Medicare will cover the charge in the office but we cannot get paid by BCBS


----------



## Mgd030299batrph

*Billing cpt code 82962 in a physicain office when machine and strips are provided*

I have read somewhere that if the practice is not incurring cost for the machine and strips then you cannot bill cpt code 82962, QW, however I cannot seem to find that information now.  Does anyone have any information on this? Currently our office is using a glucose monitoring machine that a drug representative gave us and they are providing the strips as well. Thanks in advance for any insight anyone can provide.


----------



## GabbyM

*Office visit when billing CPT 82962 with QW and OV mod 25*

I am also in the same dilemma , I billed it and it kicks back stating is incomplete and or invalid information. I would appreciate some assistance.
TIA
-Gabby


----------

